# small retaining wall/guard with 4x4



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

You can use wood, however it should be pressure treated. You can nail the boards together using galvanized spikes. I would recommend using segmental concrete blocks, easier to work with compared with wood, and they do not rot. Price should be comparable. These blocks are available in any big box store, sold under a wide variety of names, and made by a lot of different companies. And you don't need a footing for wood or segmental block, not for a 10 inch high wall anyway.


----------



## amakarevic (Apr 12, 2007)

you mean cinder blocks ?


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

they'll be out in front OR near the landscaping/plants area,,, at least most of ours have a display of 'em,,, they're cast of concrete & dusted w/various colors - suitable for segmented retaining walls, driveways, patios,m,, no one uses ' cinder blocks ' anymore - they're all extruded concrete block to my knowledge


----------



## wombosi (Apr 22, 2008)

if you decide to use the 4X4s or 6X6s, make sure you run a few perpendicular to the face of your wall. these will extend way back into the bank and prevent the wall from otherwise just falling out. i would have at least two of these on each course.

if you ever look at a 6X6 retaining wall, you'll notice the square end grain pieces - usually arranged in some sort of decorative patter.

same goes for concrete block or anything: you can't simply stack up a wall like 8" wide and expect to remain standing. for 10" high, MAYBE.

but you need some long stuff tying back into the bank.

also, make sure you "batter" the face, or slightly lean it back toward the bank out of plumb.


----------



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

Segmental block retaining walls are specifically designed so you can stack the blocks on top of each other, up to about 4 feet tall, with no tiebacks. The blocks have index pins that create the proper batter. In order for them to work, you need properly draining backfill, usually specified as crushed stone or coarse sand. Each manufacturer has different textures and sizes available, and of course the installation instructions vary. It is essential that you read, understand and follow manufacturers instructions, but if you do the blocks are going to work well, they are easy to install, and they will last a really long time. In my book, they beat PT lumber hands down.


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

Not all SRW walls require pins for walls that low. Usually pins are not required for such a low wall and tie backs are not necessary.

There a 4 major brands that are licensed internationally and in the U.S. The block usually have either a molded lip for shear resistance or even geo-grid (a grid to tie is back into the soil) if the wall is over 4' or 5' high.

Do NOT use a concrete footing for segmental wall even if is 40' high. If you know the brand/type go to the website for ideas and installation instructions. The manufacturers might give you a link.

Dick


----------

